

Show HN: Stumbleup.in - Stumble through pinboard.in bookmarks - philipbjorge
http://stumbleup.in/

======
robbles
Great idea - I'm definitely going to use this.

Two suggestions: \- Could you make it search through a specific users'
pinboard.in bookmarks? (e.g. your own, if you have a lot)

\- When you press enter/return on the 'tags' input, it doesn't submit the
form, but instead adds a new tag. I think it would be more intuitive and
similar to existing "tag fields" if enter/return started the search, and you
used Space to move to the next tag

~~~
philipbjorge
I updated the tag input to always submit the current form (adding the in-
progress tag). Spaces and commas are used to delimit tags.

I'll add more filtering options in the future for sure! Stumbling through your
own pins would be a good source of inspiration I'm thinking.

------
kalv
Hey, I'm having issues with the app and tags.

When entering three tags the last one is missed, unless I press space again
but then I get a page with an application error page. Looks like your url
mapping is broken as it sends me to /stumble/tag1/tag2,tag3 not
/stumble/tag1/tag2/tag3.

I went to your app because I am always using Pinboard to find related
interesting things on the web or my network to see what my peers are saving.

~~~
philipbjorge
Thanks for the bug report! I've uploaded a fix and if you clear your cache you
should no longer have that problem.

------
thattallguy
Just want to say that this is super useful for me. Pinboard is a great
bookmarking site to do this with since it's a paid service I find I trust the
pin-er more than, say, the average StumbleUpon user. Kudos.

What are you plans for the future / Why won't you give me a way to sign up for
future updates and news!?!

~~~
philipbjorge
Glad to hear you're finding it useful! I was actually surprised how much
awesome new content I ran across while developing the site.

I've added a form to let you sign up for updates (which will be infrequent and
only for new features).

------
danielna
God I love this. I like browsing the popular pins once in a while when I have
time to kill, but it gets kind of boring when it's just a rehash of the HN
frontpage or after the 100th jQuery plugin demo page. This has streamlined
that kill-time process like crazy. Thank you!

------
rcsorensen
This is fantastic.

Feature requests --

Having a "popular tag" cloud like on pinboard itself would be a very useful
addition.

Listing the tags associated with the page you're currently looking at, so I
can find other tags to explore.

~~~
philipbjorge
Awesome feature requests - I've since added them both!

------
pbojinov
This is great. Good way to show relevant articles because someone actually
went through the effort of bookmarking it hence its usually
useful/interesting.

------
justhw
You should put a default value in the input such as _interesting_ so it's
easier for first timers to see what you offer.

~~~
philipbjorge
Good idea! Thanks for the input.

